# Yu Nakajima Quit Speedcubing?



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jan 28, 2010)

It is official. The greatest speedcuber ever to live has quit. The speedcubing community is in such despair as they read this message. In the description of his new and probably last video it says,"Hey, I'm fine  I stopped "Speedcubing". And it isn't scheduled to be restarted. This is one cubing video. Please don't guess. I'm playing Monster Hunter. It's great. By the way, I cleared FF13." I know. it shocks me too. How do you feel?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hmm, yes, how puzzling. Perhaps someone could share their theory as to why this is.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 28, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> How do you feel?



I feel you need to be banned. Duplicate thread and... Puzzle Theory?????


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 28, 2010)

It makes me feel like reading the other thread about it.


----------



## Edward (Jan 28, 2010)

He quit speedcubing, but maybe that means he'll pick up non cubic puzzles one day.

STAY POSITIVE MY FRIENDS.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 28, 2010)

I feel like you need to read other threads.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 28, 2010)

i feel i made a thread that concerns this...
and he said he quit like, 6 months ago...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't care, really, he can do whatever he wants. I have to admit that I like his hair, though


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jan 28, 2010)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I don't care, really, he can do whatever he wants. I have to admit that I like his hair, though



I like his hair too lol


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 28, 2010)

I feel this thread is pointless in every way.


----------

